
Transgenic plants could make for more nutritious salmon - anon49124
https://newatlas.com/camelina-omega-3-salmon-feed/56734/
======
anon49124
If they're then farmed anything like Norwegian-owned salmon, which destroy the
local ecosystem with underwater clouds of shit, sea lice, excessive
antibiotics, higher levels of toxins than wild-caught (PCBs, dioxins,
toxaphene, dieldrin and mercury), feed preservatives, lower Omega-3 levels
than wild fish and corrupt politicians pretending everything is okay, adding
more GMOs to the mix seems like putting lipstick on a fish.

[http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/norway-farmed-
sal...](http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/norway-farmed-salmon-safe-
public-eat-article-1.2047012)

[http://salmonwars.com/](http://salmonwars.com/)

[http://www.rcinet.ca/en/2013/07/23/salmon-confidential-
docum...](http://www.rcinet.ca/en/2013/07/23/salmon-confidential-documentary-
raises-disturbing-questions-about-farmed-salmon/)

